# Which CNC Wood router is best?



## chuckswood (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to the forum and am hoping for some good advice. 

I'm looking for a new or used CNC wood router to use on MDF for closet making and am wondering what to buy. I want to run a pretty good volume through it. Starting at about one house full of closets and increasing to two or even three houses full of closets a day. We probably will only need to drill two sizes of holes. What's good and what is best avoided?

I've looked at Multicam. What about Shop Sabre?:big_boss::big_boss::big_boss:

Thanks,
Chuckswood


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Chuckswood and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Chuckswood, 
You might also want to check out the Shopbot.


----------

